# Raheem Sterling



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Ne vogliamo parlare? Ala destra, classe 1995, quest'anno 27 presenze condite con 6 gol e 5 assist.
Uno dei principali artefici del Liverpool oggi primo in classifica dopo qualche anno di oblio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

Ala perfetta, velocissimo, tecnicamente ottimo e palla al piede non lo prendi mai. Deve ancora crescere moltissimo, ma è davvero notevole. Mi ricorda un pochino Cuadrado.

Comunque il Liverpool è un bel mix di vecchi e giovani, come Henderson, Allen, Flanagan, Coutinho, Sturridge, Mignolet. Non sono dei ragazzini eh, però sono tutti sotto i 25 anni. Di fatti, lo scorso anno sono arrivati 7°, quest'anno probabilmente hanno tutti fatto un salto di qualità e si stanno giocando la Premier...


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ala perfetta, velocissimo, tecnicamente ottimo e palla al piede non lo prendi mai. Deve ancora crescere moltissimo, ma è davvero notevole. Mi ricorda un pochino Cuadrado.
> 
> Comunque il Liverpool è un bel mix di vecchi e giovani, come Henderson, Allen, Flanagan, Coutinho, Sturridge, Mignolet. Non sono dei ragazzini eh, però sono tutti sotto i 25 anni. Di fatti, lo scorso anno sono arrivati 7°, quest'anno probabilmente hanno tutti fatto un salto di qualità e si stanno giocando la Premier...



Il ruolo è quello ma rispetto a Cuadrado mi sembra un po' più ordinato tatticamente. 
Il Liverpool ha un fenomeno, Suarez, un campione, Gerrard, tanti bei giocatori, Coutinho Sturridge Sakho Mignolet Henderson... Può essere preso come modello anche per il Milan. Farsi un campionato da settimo posto non è un dramma, basta avere idee e un po' di sano cash (senza spese arabe).


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il ruolo è quello ma rispetto a Cuadrado mi sembra un po' più ordinato tatticamente.
> Il Liverpool ha un fenomeno, Suarez, un campione, Gerrard, tanti bei giocatori, Coutinho Sturridge Sakho Mignolet Henderson... Può essere preso come modello anche per il Milan. Farsi un campionato da settimo posto non è un dramma, basta avere idee e un po' di sano cash (senza spese arabe).


Il problema è che in Italia si preferisce spendere decine di milioni per gente che non ti dà prospettiva, si pensa sempre "meglio mezzo buono ma con esperienza". Fare un 7° posto con ragazzi dal '90 in giù, è diverso che farlo con Muntari, Nocerino, Matri, Robinho ecc ecc


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il ruolo è quello ma rispetto a Cuadrado mi sembra un po' più ordinato tatticamente.
> Il Liverpool ha un fenomeno, Suarez, un campione, Gerrard, tanti bei giocatori, Coutinho Sturridge Sakho Mignolet Henderson... Può essere preso come modello anche per il Milan. Farsi un campionato da settimo posto non è un dramma, *basta avere idee e un po' di sano cash (senza spese arabe)*.



Non mi dai fiducia per il domani.....


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

E' inutile che elogiate il Liverpool ora che è primo in classifica, per arrivare alla situazione attuale hanno buttano milioni su milioni in operazioni scellerate (Carroll a 41 milioni di euro, Borini a 13 milioni, il prestito per un anno di Sahin a 10 milioni). Gli errori li fanno tutti, ma se non investi mai non avrai mai la possibilità di beccare l'operazione vincente


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non mi dai fiducia per il domani.....



Ma è così, il calcio è ciclico. Il Liverpool è sparito dai piani alti della Premier dal 2010, cioè quando è finito il ciclo di Benitez per ovvi motivi di età. In questi anni hanno cercato di ricostruire una squadra competitiva ed infatti se vai a vedere dal 2011 ad oggi hanno preso solo gente dal '90 in giù. Questo si chiama programmare, cosa che da noi non esiste più da quando sono finiti i soldi.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' inutile che elogiate il Liverpool ora che è primo in classifica, per arrivare alla situazione attuale hanno buttano milioni su milioni in operazioni scellerate (Carroll a 41 milioni di euro, Borini a 13 milioni, il prestito per un anno di Sahin a 10 milioni). Gli errori li fanno tutti, ma se non investi mai non avrai mai la possibilità di beccare l'operazione vincente



Penso che nessuna squadra nella storia del calcio abbia fatto 20 acquisti e tutti e 20 si siano rivelati azzeccatissimi. Prendere cantonate ci sta, ma il Liverpool è tornato in cima alla premier dopo aver rischiato di diventare un Tottenham qualsiasi, che spende spende ma non ha mai vinto granché. Onore a loro, altroché.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma è così, il calcio è ciclico. Il Liverpool è sparito dai piani alti della Premier dal 2010, cioè quando è finito il ciclo di Benitez per ovvi motivi di età. In questi anni hanno cercato di ricostruire una squadra competitiva ed infatti se vai a vedere dal 2011 ad oggi hanno preso solo gente dal '90 in giù. Questo si chiama programmare, cosa che da noi non esiste più da quando sono finiti i soldi.



Ma infatti la programmazione senza i soldi non esiste, per ogni Flanagan/Gerrard/Steerling che ti esce dal settore giovanile viene acquistato un Suarez/Sturridge, gente con le palle che fumano che fanno la differenza. Andare a caccia di giovani talenti senza integrarli con giocatori affermati e "sicuri" ti rende un Udinese.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la programmazione senza i soldi non esiste, per ogni Flanagan/Gerrard/Steerling che ti esce dal settore giovanile viene acquistato un Suarez/Sturridge, gente con le palle che fumano che fanno la differenza. Andare a caccia di giovani talenti senza integrarli con giocatori affermati e "sicuri" ti rende un Udinese.


Si si, l'ho già detto sono un bel mix di vecchi e giovani. Ma il Liverpool non ha certo uno sceicco dietro, fatturano meno del Milan! Il punto è saper spendere e programmare


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' inutile che elogiate il Liverpool ora che è primo in classifica, per arrivare alla situazione attuale hanno buttano milioni su milioni in operazioni scellerate (Carroll a 41 milioni di euro, Borini a 13 milioni, il prestito per un anno di Sahin a 10 milioni). Gli errori li fanno tutti, ma se non investi mai non avrai mai la possibilità di beccare l'operazione vincente



Gli errori li fanno tutti, ma dire che il Liverppol è tornato dove gli compete perchè ha speso è una grossa falsità. Tolto l'acquisto di Carrol, quali sarebbe queste spese pazze? Dal 2011 ad oggi ha programmato investendo su molti U23, come Henderson, Allen, Sterling, Flanagan, Sturridge, Coutinho, tutti titolari in questa stagione. Il Liverpool fattura meno di noi! Il punto è che noi spendiamo male e paghiamo decine di milioni di stipendi per gente inutile.


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Gli errori li fanno tutti, ma dire che il Liverppol è tornato dove gli compete perchè ha speso è una grossa falsità. Tolto l'acquisto di Carrol, quali sarebbe queste spese pazze? Dal 2011 ad oggi ha programmato investendo su molti U23, come Henderson, Allen, Sterling, Flanagan, Sturridge, Coutinho, tutti titolari in questa stagione. Il Liverpool fattura meno di noi! Il punto è che noi spendiamo male e paghiamo decine di milioni di stipendi per gente inutile.




Ah è una falsità? 57 milioni spesi per questa stagione, 67 per la scorsa, 66 per quella prima e 97 per quella ancora prima e in queste 4 stagioni cosa avrebbero vinto? Ora sono in testa al campionato e partono gli elogi, ma Carroll a 41 milioni, il prestito di Sahin pagato 10 milioni, Borini a 13 milioni, Aquilani a 20 milioni, Downing preso a 23 milioni e rivenduto due anni dopo a 6. E' ovvio che prima o poi becchi il colpo vincente, ma non venitemi a dire che il Liverpool non ha fatto spese folli


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah è una falsità? 57 milioni spesi per questa stagione, 67 per la scorsa, 66 per quella prima e 97 per quella ancora prima e in queste 4 stagioni cosa avrebbero vinto? Ora sono in testa al campionato e partono gli elogi, ma Carroll a 41 milioni, il prestito di Sahin pagato 10 milioni, Borini a 13 milioni, Aquilani a 20 milioni, Downing preso a 23 milioni e rivenduto due anni dopo a 6. E' ovvio che prima o poi becchi il colpo vincente, ma non venitemi a dire che il Liverpool non ha fatto spese folli



non seguo molto il liverpool.
vorrei sapere se le cifre che hai citato sono le cifre spese DAL PRESIDENTE per migliorare la squadra o se sono soldi spesi ma pagati (completamente o in parte) dal fatturato (cessioni etc).


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah è una falsità? 57 milioni spesi per questa stagione, 67 per la scorsa, 66 per quella prima e 97 per quella ancora prima e in queste 4 stagioni cosa avrebbero vinto? Ora sono in testa al campionato e partono gli elogi, ma Carroll a 41 milioni, il prestito di Sahin pagato 10 milioni, Borini a 13 milioni, Aquilani a 20 milioni, Downing preso a 23 milioni e rivenduto due anni dopo a 6. E' ovvio che prima o poi becchi il colpo vincente, ma non venitemi a dire che il Liverpool non ha fatto spese folli


*2013/2014*
Acquisti: Sakho 19, Tiago Llori 8.250, Mignolet 10.6, Iago Aspas 9, Luis Alberto 8
Cessioni: Fabio Borini prestito 1.8, Downing 5.8, Spearing 1.6, Shelvey 5.9, Carroll 17.5
Saldo: -24.450

*2012/2013*
Acquisti: Coutinho 10, Sturridge 15, Yesil 1.3, Sahin prestito 5, Assaidi 4, Allen 19, Borini 13.3
Cessioni: Adam 6.2, Kuyt 1, Aquilani 2, Carroll prestito 1.250
Saldo: -57.150

*2011/2012*
Acquisti: Coates 8, Josè Henrique 8, Downing 22.8, Henderson 18, Adam 8.4
Cessioni: Raul Meireles 13.5, Insua 1.5, Ngog 4.5
Saldo: -42

*2010/2011*
Acquisti: Carroll 41, Suarez 26.5, Raul Meireles 13, Poulsen 5.475, Konchesky 4, Jones 2.8, Wilson 2.75, Shelvey 2
Cessioni: Torres 58.5, Babel 7, Mascherano 20, Benayoun 7, Riera 6, Nemeth 1.2, Plessis 0.8
Saldo: +4

Nella stagione 2010/2011 dei fantasmagorici 97 milioni di acquisti il Liverpool ha addirittura chiuso il mercato in positivo. Nelle stagioni più recenti ha chiuso sempre in passivo (in media 34 milioni) ma non ha mai fatto acquisti a prezzi folli a parte Carroll: certi sono stati cantonate (Downing come detto da te, per esempio) altri sono colonne di questa squadra (Sakho, Coutinho, Henderson, *Suarez*, Sturridge). Non ho mai detto che il Liverpool non ha speso, ma il suo mercato è a cifre assolutamente inferiori rispetto a quello delle sue contendenti (i due Manchester soprattutto, basta pensare a Mata+Fellaini 77 milioni in 2), in particolare se andiamo a considerare anche il monte ingaggi. 
Hanno speso per tanti giocatori e alla fine questo paga. Il famoso cash, appunto.


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> non seguo molto il liverpool.
> vorrei sapere se le cifre che hai citato sono le cifre spese DAL PRESIDENTE per migliorare la squadra o se sono soldi spesi ma pagati (completamente o in parte) dal fatturato (cessioni etc).



Sono pagati in piccola parte da cessioni, ma il bilancio finale resta sempre di -24, -57 e -43...a parte la stagione in cui hanno venduto Torres e Mascherano, dai quali hanno guadagnato una 80ina di milioni


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> *2013/2014*
> Non ho mai detto che il Liverpool non ha speso, ma il suo mercato è a cifre assolutamente inferiori rispetto a quello delle sue contendenti (i due Manchester soprattutto, basta pensare a Mata+Fellaini 77 milioni in 2), in particolare se andiamo a considerare anche il monte ingaggi.
> Hanno speso per tanti giocatori e alla fine questo paga. Il famoso cash, appunto.



E grazie a sta ceppa, il City ha uno sceicco dietro e lo United a differenza del Liverpool qualcosa lo ha vinto. Ripeto cosa avrebbe vinto il Liverpool per ricevere questi tanto fantomatici elogi?


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E grazie a sta ceppa, il City ha uno sceicco dietro e lo United a differenza del Liverpool qualcosa lo ha vinto. Ripeto cosa avrebbe vinto il Liverpool per ricevere questi tanto fantomatici elogi?



Ma no, per ora assolutamente niente. Come ho scritto prima hanno il grande merito di aver speso bene e di essersi affidati a un allenatore competente: è chiaro, non tutti gli acquisti si sono rivelati giusti, ma penso che i tifosi del Liverpool abbiano digerito facilmente Downing e Carroll avendo Sakho a 19, Suarez a 26.5 e Sturridge a 15 (prezzi alti per la serie A ma normali negli altri campionati). Invece di finire come nobile decaduta o spendacciona senza risultati (ripeto, il Tottenham ha speso come i top team ma non compete mai per la cima della Premier...) intanto sono tornati competitivi. Nel campionato più bello e difficile del mondo!


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono pagati in piccola parte da cessioni, ma il bilancio finale resta sempre di -24, -57 e -43...a parte la stagione in cui hanno venduto Torres e Mascherano, dai quali hanno guadagnato una 80ina di milioni



beh, noi spendiamo piu o meno lo stesso... o no ?


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> beh, noi spendiamo piu o meno lo stesso... o no ?



Da non esperto di Milan, penso che il passivo vostro (quei 50 milioni che Berlusconi ripiana ogni anno, come ama ripetere) non derivi tanto dal mercato quanto dal monte ingaggi, i costi di gestione etc


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> beh, noi spendiamo piu o meno lo stesso... o no ?



Assolutamente no. Nell'anno dello scudetto abbiamo speso tanto, ma nelle stagioni in cui abbiamo ceduto Kakà, e Thiago-Ibra ci abbiamo guadagnato di parecchio


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Da non esperto di Milan, penso che il passivo vostro (quei 50 milioni che Berlusconi ripiana ogni anno, come ama ripetere) non derivi tanto dal mercato quanto dal monte ingaggi, i costi di gestione etc



questi sono dettagli.
questi 50 mln sono spesi ogni anno (in media).
se poi chi li puo spendere li spende in modo ridicolo e un altro problema.

tutti dicono che non possiamo competere in europa... e sono daccordo... ma poi sento che anche in italia non possiamo competere per andare in champions...

il liverpool fattura meno di noi... e hanno un rosso di bilancio identico al nostro... quindi spendiamo molti piu soldi di loro.
loro se la giocano con city, chelsea, united, tottenham, arsenal... noi con juve, roma e napoli...


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Nell'anno dello scudetto abbiamo speso tanto, ma nelle stagioni in cui abbiamo ceduto Kakà, e Thiago-Ibra ci abbiamo guadagnato di parecchio



guadagnato ?
a me sembrava che avevamo raggiunto in pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> questi sono dettagli.
> questi 50 mln sono spesi ogni anno (in media).
> se poi chi li puo spendere li spende in modo ridicolo e un altro problema.
> 
> ...



Penso che il loro rosso di bilancio sia molto più alto in verità, perché tutti quei segni meno solo semplicemente i passivi per il mercato... A marzo il passivo totale è risultato essere di 100 milioni, per capirci.


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> guadagnato ?
> a me sembrava che avevamo raggiunto in pareggio di bilancio.



Nessuno qui ha parlato di bilancio, il bilancio è un'altra cosa. Questo è il rapporto acquisti/cessioni, per il bilancio devi contare gli stipendi e tutte le altre spese della società. La parola guadagnato in quel post si riferiva appunto al rapporto acquisti/cessioni di quelle stagioni, non al bilancio


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Nessuno qui ha parlato di bilancio, il bilancio è un'altra cosa. Questo è il rapporto acquisti/cessioni, per il bilancio devi contare gli stipendi e tutte le altre spese della società. La parola guadagnato in quel post si riferiva appunto al rapporto acquisti/cessioni di quelle stagioni, non al bilancio


È proprio questo il punto: loro fatturano meno di noi ma possono permettersi quei 30-40 milioni per fare mercato, noi andiamo avanti a parametri zero.

Quelle del Liverpool non sono spese folli, è una normale campagna acquisti che potremmo tranquillamente permetterci


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Pensate a questo:
Dopo aver saputo del passivo di 100 milioni, l'allenatore del Liverpool dice: questo non limiterà il nostro mercato.
In Italia da quanto tempo non sentiamo frasi simili? Conte e Benitez hanno aperto una pietosa faida sui fatturati...


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il punto: loro fatturano meno di noi ma possono permettersi quei 30-40 milioni per fare mercato, noi andiamo avanti a parametri zero.
> 
> Quelle del Liverpool non sono spese folli, è una normale campagna acquisti che potremmo tranquillamente permetterci



Innanzitutto io non li sto comparando con noi, so benissimo che la nostra situazione è tragicomica. Seconda cosa, il fatto che loro facciano mercato non vuol dire che non abbiano enormi buchi di bilancio, la differenza tra noi e loro è che alla loro proprietà non importa, da noi invece l'aspetto economico è diventato più importante dello sportivo. Spendere 30, 40, 50 milioni all'anno sul mercato sono tanti soldi, non è una normale campagna acquisti


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2014)

Oggi partitone condito da gol. A neanche 20 anni gioca partite scudetto in questo modo...


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2014)

Accelerazione assurda e agilità pazzesca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Pensate a questo:
> Dopo aver saputo del passivo di 100 milioni, l'allenatore del Liverpool dice: questo non limiterà il nostro mercato.
> In Italia da quanto tempo non sentiamo frasi simili? Conte e Benitez hanno aperto una pietosa faida sui fatturati...


Il nostro è un movimento calcistico intero che rotola nel fango.


----------



## Mou (13 Aprile 2014)

E oggi Sterling l'ha messa!


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> E oggi Sterling l'ha messa!



Per Sportmediaset ha segnato Sturridge


----------



## Mou (13 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per Sportmediaset ha segnato Sturridge



Sul pezzo


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

Oggi due gol e un assist spettacolari


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Oggi due gol e un assist spettacolari



Sta uscendo alla grande. Fosse più lucido in certe situazioni, e avesse un controllo del pallone ottimale, sarebbe uno dei giocatori più della premier.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sta uscendo alla grande. Fosse più lucido in certe situazioni, e avesse un controllo del pallone ottimale, sarebbe uno dei giocatori più della premier.



Si, però è pur sempre un '94, può ancora migliorare moltissimo

Dicembre '94, diciamo quasi un '95


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si, però è pur sempre un '94, può ancora migliorare moltissimo
> 
> Dicembre '94, diciamo quasi un '95



Sisi infatti sta andando fin troppo in fretta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Aprile 2014)

questo giocatore mi piace da impazzire


----------



## Frikez (20 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si, però è pur sempre un '94, può ancora migliorare moltissimo
> 
> Dicembre '94, diciamo quasi un '95



Come il nostro boss


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come il nostro boss



Che peraltro oggi ha gonfiato la rete.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come il nostro boss


Uguale uguale


----------



## Frikez (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che peraltro oggi ha gonfiato la rete.



Lui è bomber


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Per vedere all'opera le perle di Raheem col Norwich:

--> http://www.milanworld.net/norwich-l...ideo-20-aprile-2014-a-vt16727.html#post447592


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2014)

Nell'ultimo periodo è cresciuto tanto.


----------



## Mou (29 Aprile 2014)

L'Inghilterra sta riscoprendosi forte grazie all'ossatura del Liverpool... Proprio per i Mondiali in cui la affronteremo noi


----------

